# How much are u getting to plow driveways?



## jo2fst4u

Hello All 
I am new at plowing this year, I have just picked up 97 F250 with a 4 inch lift and then i got a Western 7.5 pro plow. and not sure as to how much to charge people. I hope to meet some other plowers and get in with them/work for them. but i dont know how to price things that I will do on my own.( I know charge as much as i can LOL)

Thanks for any help

Jeff
Jackson MI


----------



## roblandscape

I have a 50$ minimun. no ifs, ands, or buts, if they think it is too much, they can get someone else or, buy a  shovel


----------



## sos

Your Time + Wear and tear + insurance = price
There are other things you can figure in as well but I have a couple drives close to home that are $20 one straight short push up to $125 for about an hour of work at a business parking lot. $30 is about an average residential price for the areas I plow. Also my price doesn't reflect the neighborhood, slumish or richie I try to be fair and if there are two different drives same size in two neighborhoods, they both get the same price. Some may say take advantage of the location but I know some people that live in a very nice area but are not well off like some of the neighbors may be. Be good to your customers and they'll be repeat customers for a long time.which is payup


----------



## plowman777

i would guess out there you will get 25-35., just ask some competitors what they charge


----------



## dmontgomery

Typical drives are $25-$35.....most take 5 to 10 minutes....I did 3 @ $25 the other morning in 20 minutes.........

$225 an hour is a pretty good rate for me......and I have low overhead since all my ins, equipment, etc are paid for by my rental properrties....

Derek


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

$35 minimum, $50 for a flagdown if i'm working


----------



## jonw440

30-40. I have one easy straight drive I charge $30. Another will be $40. It depends on the location.Last two storms I plowed for 4 hours and made $540.


----------



## ilhmt

Since I work full time, most of the time I would just drive around and do "flag down" driveways since I can't do contractual plowing. I would charge people $20-$30 to knock out a driveway. Of course more often than not I would see an elderly couple trying to shovel their drive and you can tell by the house they live in and the car they drive they really can't spare the money. They won't flag me down but I will stop and I would do them for no charge. You ought to see the look on their faces!! I also plow my neighbors for free since I live in a small subdivision (8 houses over 40 acres). We all depend on each other out here and they repay me in other ways. One neighbor mows one of my one acre lots all summer for no charge since he has a large tractor. Do I make any real money? No. Not even close to recoup my investment. But if I ever need anything from anybody all I generally have to do is ask.... It works for me.


----------



## Turfmower

$50 min. for driveways


----------



## avalancheplow

We charge 25-50 per driveway depending on complexity. We also give discounts for multiple driveways. One of our customers got 8 other people on their road to be plowed so we do them for 20 each. Think about how much it will take you and go from there, for a simple push 30 or so is a good start.


----------



## ford250LDMaster

1-9 inches i charge between 25 and 45


----------



## shadled

In my area, I can get between 25-45 dollars per driveway.



Shadled


----------



## rainair

*here is a letter I put out this year to build up*

here is a letter I put out this year to build up the residential driveway business, in just a week signed up 10 they fill in the business route when headed back to shop..

Afford-a-Bill's Property Maintenance Services LLC 
Lawn and Garden Services	Field And Estate Mowing Services	Snow and Ice Removal

578 E Possum Rd Phone 937-
Springfield Ohio 
Cell xxx xxx xxxx Fax 
E-mail [email protected]

Dear Neighbors in xxxxxx;

Hello, let me introduce myself, I am Bill King, many knew me as part of King Orchard here on E. Possum road of which my family owned and operated for 55 years.

I have a partner, Randy Gordon Sr. that for a hobby works on cars in his spare time [when the fish are not calling]. We started a property management business in xxxx, of which we have 2 certified landscapers on staff, and equipment to mow anything from a corner lot to a "field of dreams" and snow equipment to handle most snowstorms. (We have 4 trucks)

I would like to offer a very needed service that is just around the corner, S N O W and Ice removal. Yes, it's going to happen and we have no control over it. If you want to make sure your drive is cleared and salted before you go to work, please give me a call or e-mail before December 1st and have me put you on the "Neighbors snow list" I will send my crews upon each snow and clear your drive and sidewalks between 5 am and 12o pm. Please note this special price is only for the Springfield TWP. area! $35.00 per driveway/sidewalks (per visit) and I will also salt it too, Let us be the ones out in the COLD and blistery weather while you are in your warm home, but I need to make my list before December 5th so I can set up my teams for the season. Note: On call plowing with out being on list starts at $50.00 plus salt, so let me know you want on that list today! 
We offer invoicing, "Master-card", and "Visa"
.
We are professionals, not a guy with a truck in the area plowing.
We will not be doing residential driveways between 10M and 5 am
At this time our crews will be working on businesses in the area to open their lots and driveways.
Thanks again 
Bill King 
Randy Gordon


----------



## ZR2plower

Up here in the sticks I get anywhere from $15 to $30 per driveway. Some of the older people who live on a set income get a break. On the last two storms which were biggies it took me 3 times longer to get them all done (30 hours+) I was thinking about charging double after reading some of the posts on here. I never really considered charging double for those 2 foot storms but it makes sense when you beat your truck to death. My father lost hi2 and hi4 in his truck so that is going to kill his profit.


----------



## gunsworth

> _Originally posted by plowman777 _
> *i would guess out there you will get 25-35., just ask some competitors what they charge *


Thats about what we charge. It all depends on how close they are and how difficult. the key is to get as many as you can in the same area, but this can be difficult when yer startin out


----------



## jo2fst4u

I think i will make some flyers to pass out around my house. I will charge $15 for normal driveways and $25 for long Driveways. I also will take names to put on the list to do whenever it needs it that way they dont have to call every time. I was told if i run a ad in the paper and the local saleman my phone will ring off the hook  I had a guy at the local parts store tell me other plow companys will hire me and my rig to work for them. as long as they pay me decent that might be the way to go.


any other tips on whats good to do? 



Thanks


----------



## hillmin

Most folks here like to contract for the season. This year my average seasonal price is $385.00, which is in line with most other contractors I know, however I base my 'seasonal' price on 12 clearings. If it is necessary to plow after 12 times the seasonal price is divided by 12 (in this case $32.08) and the customer is then billed by the push for the remainder of the season. During real rough winters I have had to plow as many as 18 - 20 times, but on the average it's 12 - 15. Most mild seasons if I plow 15 times I don't charge for the extra clearings. I also let the customer make two payments. One Nov. 1st and the second Feb. 1st. This is the fairest system I've been able to come up with and my customers like it. 
In a development in our town the driveways are fairly short but tight with little room to pile the snow. If it takes more than 8-10 minutes to plow the drive the price goes up. 
You should check with other contractors in your area because prices fluctuate and you should stay in line with their prices.


----------



## kl0an

OK, here's the skinny from where I see it. I drive a plow truck for someone else, I make $18/hr, I see ads in the paper where you can sub you and your truck out for $40-50/hr, based on what I read here and other forums, the going rate is in the neighborhood of $100 an hour, mebbe a lil more. 

I'll finish out this season and I'm looking for a truck to get this Summer and get it ready for next season.. I've also got a 4 wheeler with blade and 3 or 4 snow blowers of various sizes. Hopefully by this time next Winter, I'll be thinkin about a trip to Mexico for a week.. 

Paul


----------



## Turfmower

Why are some of you working So cheap. What is going to hapen when you blow a $2000.00 transmisson doing a $15 or $20 dollar driveway? How do you pay for your insurace at such a low rate. A new Western plow is 3600.00 now at 20 per drive way you have to do 180 brfore you make dime 1.


----------



## dmontgomery

I charge what the so called market will support.....If I told people I wanted $50 or $75 to plow a driveway that takes me 5 minutes they would not hire me. Then I would have nothing as opposed to the $25 I get now......Seems pretty easy to me.....

If I blew a tranny......I would pay to fix it.........

Why are so many people so upset about what others charge? I do my thing and not worry about how others run their business....

Derek


----------



## shadled

> _Originally posted by Turfmower _
> *Why are some of you working So cheap. What is going to hapen when you blow a $2000.00 transmisson doing a $15 or $20 dollar driveway? How do you pay for your insurace at such a low rate. A new Western plow is 3600.00 now at 20 per drive way you have to do 180 brfore you make dime 1. *
> 
> 
> 
> I have less then $1500.00 total in my plow and truck.. In my area, I could not afford to put a plow on my 2004 F150 and expect to make any money. However with a $1500.00 dollar truck, its easy for me to make money at a much lower going rate per drive.
> 
> If you were to poll the people in my area, most of them drive older trucks that are usually cheaper to repair. (We have a lot of junk yards in our area).
Click to expand...


----------



## Turfmower

If you are only charging 25 per drive way and you bust up you truck. Where do you get the money to pay to fix the truck? So then you blow all the money you made plowing to fix the truck.

I plow to make Money and to pay my bills not to go in to the poor house. I did it the cheap way years ago. Didn't make any money had a busted up truck. Sorry but those days are over. 

If you want to give away your sevice that up to you. But when you been plowing 20 years ive seen many $20. dollar nonames (not in business long enough to get name paited on truck) come and go


----------



## ford250LDMaster

> _Originally posted by Turfmower _
> *If you are only charging 25 per drive way and you bust up you truck. Where do you get the money to pay to fix the truck? So then you blow all the money you made plowing to fix the truck.
> 
> I plow to make Money and to pay my bills not to go in to the poor house. I did it the cheap way years ago. Didn't make any money had a busted up truck. Sorry but those days are over.
> 
> If you want to give away your sevice that up to you. But when you been plowing 20 years ive seen many $20. dollar nonames (not in business long enough to get name paited on truck) come and go *


i guess im one of those no namers


----------



## PROPJCKEY

HEy !...there's that truck with the sidewalk crew quarters in the back again!.....I must be a no-namer too...$20 for 5 minutes tax free doesn't sound bad to me!
-Jeff-


----------



## MickiRig1

I would think a lot of these $20 driveway plows are short City drives.
I have done 5 or 6 in an hour and the truck didn't break a sweat.
Break stuff? What are you plowing at 40 MPH? Full speed in either direction? A contractor I work for has broken a brand new Western on a brand new truck the first two times we went out this Dec. As far as driveway plowing goes I hit driveways after I finish with the contractor I work for. Normally we are out for 6-12 + hours on a good event.
I do my normal customers drives and the the flag downs and cell calls. It ends up around $500-$600 for each decent event. Then another contractor will call me for the late night cleanup at a huge mall and a trucking company. This ends up to be another 4-6 hours usually. I paid cash for the truck, do ALL my own wrenching ( Advanced back-yard Ford mechanic) most repairs are fairly cheap. I have a junk yard in the area that has 100+ Ford Trucks in it,so hard to find stuff is right there waiting. As far as $50 a drive sure it's 1/4 mile long It's a deal, but most I do are 30 foot long and a lane wide. I more then cover my costs and end up with cash in my pocket right away and a big settlement at the end of the season. So just cause I don't have "Lawn Service" in my profile don't think I am a $20 operator.


----------



## sos

My price is comparable to what others are in the area. I have enough to keep myself busy. If I were to charge $50 a drive I would not be in business. There are to many fly by night plowers out there that are charging less than I am to low ball me and get the job and I'm fine with that since the don't cary insurance and will get screwed when they hit something. At least I'm covered and not abusing my truck on a $10 or $15 drive. I plow 3 drives for free (two neighbors and one older lady I work with that has cancer) and the rest of the 18 residentials and one business are my money makers. I don't do the 20 or 30 hours of plowing like some of you may since my full time job is still my priority. I have one commercial account that was more or less handed to me since it is where my wife works but I couldn't tell you all the first thing about pricing a regular commercial lot other than base it on how long it will take me by looking at it. I was able to get my price on the business lot since I was able to see what everyone else was bidding.  On the other hand I can drive a street and price right up there with everyone. Well I'm tired and just seem to be rambling on about whatever so I'm done now. If I lost you then just ask for an explanation and I will when I'm more awake.


----------



## PROPJCKEY

the majority of the drives in my route are all about 200' long and 12' wide however, 90% are side-load garages so there is NO back-dragging involved. You simply push everything straight into the backyard! Lucky me. 
-Jeff-


----------



## haligan125

I get 30 dollars an hour working for a guy, and I also have 8 driveways of my own which 6 of them are 15 a piece one is my dads and the other is my dads business i do those for free since he gave me is brand new plow


----------



## Tom Smith

Your right Turf.... They are only shorting themselves.....I charge higher rates and do good work..... I am busy all the time, usually have a hard time keeping up.... Thats the only way u will grow your business!


----------



## Mdirrigation

Price has to be put into a geographical perspective. In my area of Maryland between Baltimore and Annapolis is an expensive area to live , therefore the price for services is higher. One factor in that pricing is traffic (lots of it) Real estate is high , so is insurance and taxes.


----------



## Crumm

$20 to plow a driveway hmm good idea. I figure it costs me about $5 per driveway since my old 390 gets such poor mileage and I plow for free. One guy I work with gave me $20 the other day (I have plowed his 3 times) for gas and it didn't even fill up one tank. Another buddy paid me $30 to drive way out of town and plow a road. I suppose I might have made $3 on that one. I suppose to make the big bucks one would have to live where you get lots of snow. Around here people just drive on it and pack it down. I put a flyer up at work a few weeks ago just to see what the response would be. Just kind of a research sort of thing. It reads "residential snow plowing $30 per driveway". I have got 0 calls so I don't think I will rush right out and get insurance. I figure by the time I bought insurance, bought a business license and ran an add in the paper I would be out all the money I spent and be in the dog house with the wife. I guess I should move. Where is there a shortage of plowers down there? Up here we get under 5 feet a year and most of it comes in 1" increments.


----------



## dmontgomery

I have said this before in other threads.....I don't plow to feed my kids.....I have a plow because I own apartment buildings that require snow removal.....

Therefore the plow and vehicle are paid for......by the apartment buildings. 

As for repairs....I would do the same thing to fix a problem as if I was driving to Walmart and blew the tranny.....pay to fix it....

The difference is if I do it plowing the repair will be a tax write off....

Again $25 for 5 minutes of work.....is OK with me.... 


Derek


----------



## Crumm

> _Originally posted by dmontgomery _
> *The difference is if I do it plowing the repair will be a tax write off.... *


Now we are on to something. I might have to check into that with my accountant. Might be able to make some money after-all.


----------



## haligan125

It all depends on where you live, I mean here in Maine we cant charge as much as new Jersey, Of course we in maine are fair and friendly people who are not out to screw our friends, not that new jersey people are like that, well some of them maybe. Does it evern snow that much in jersey?


----------



## ih82plow

> _Originally posted by haligan125 _
> *It all depends on where you live, I mean here in Maine we cant charge as much as new Jersey, Of course we in maine are fair and friendly people who are not out to screw our friends, not that new jersey people are like that, well some of them maybe. Does it evern snow that much in jersey? *


I have heard the new yorkers also screw there freinds and neighbors.

Only kidding I think you have the wrong idea here on the newjersey people.I think what is trying to come out here is

DONT WORK FOR FREE.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

40 or 50 bucks bigger driveways more shoveling extra sand salt thats extra to payup


----------



## Remsen1

I'm not in support of the low prices, but chances are the people who will charge as low as $15 are charging that for driveways that are no longer than their pickup truck and no wider than two cars. If this is indeed the case, they are not going to break something (that wouldn't have broke otherwise) by plowing these types of "parking spaces". Also if their business only consists of a handful of these kinds of jobs, they won't break anything at all, all season.

I also saw comments that if the equipment is cheap then you can charge cheap... this may not be wise cause if your equipment is old no matter how well it is maintained, it is still more likely to break in some way or another than equally maintained, new equipment. If this happens, it will eat heavily into your low profits (at the very least), or if it happens often enough or to high dollar items you could be out of commission for the season and your customers will have to look elsewhere and will probably never look back. If your equipment is on the old side then "yes" you can charge a little less, but if you are charging 1/2 the going rate (or less), you are going to have a hard time sitting down sometime in the near future, if you know what I mean.


----------



## shadled

> I also saw comments that if the equipment is cheap then you can charge cheap...


What I was saying, I my area.. A rural area, a lot of older folk, and no big commercial jobs, unless you are willing to drive. Now if you would have a nice tandem axle dump truck, you can get signed on with the state and plow the state roads, but that is not for me.. 
You can afford to make a living using a new truck and a new plow.. You just cant do it..

Remember also.. I bought my plow for my big driveway. I was tired of busting my a$$ with a Bolens tractor w/a snow caster snow blower hanging off the front.

I then was repositioned by some of my neighbors to help clear their driveways.. (These Driveways are maybe 20-30 feet long and 2 car width wide.) Not a lot of effort here.. Most people just shovel their driveways..

Here in PA, we may get 2 or 3 good snows a year and a couple dusting's.. We don't live in a snow belt that dumps tons of lake effect snow on us. So when we first are not out for hours on end plowing and plowing. So the abuse that our equipment takes is very minimal. Plus most of us don't ram snow piles and drive like idiots. So as I digress..

I am just saying, in my area we don't get a ton of snow, so people are more opt to shovel their driveways them self and when they don't feel like it, they call us and I guess thats part of the problem.. Theres a lot of "us'es" with plows. So the competition is heavy.


----------



## kl0an

> _Originally posted by Crumm _
> *Where is there a shortage of plowers down there? Up here we get under 5 feet a year and most of it comes in 1" increments. *


Hey Crumm, go ahead and send that truck on down my way here.. We've had over 19" in the past 4 days.. I've been out every morning plowin away.. Runnin out of room to stack snow.. Supposed to go run a loader tomorrow and start haulin some. Be easy with that truck now, don't go scratchin the paint or anything..

You need to figure up a price for that truck so I can start savin my pennies I'm makin plowin for someone else..

Paul


----------



## lakeeffect

$15-40 average per driveway, if we charged $50-75 for 2-3 inch push like some of you guys no one here could afford it, When we get lake effect that comes down 3-4 incheds per hour. I average 18 days a month that we plow with a 3-4 inch trigger, do the math. $60 a push x18 days thats $1080 a month, thats double the average mortgage payment in this area, its a nice thought but just isnt going to happen.


----------



## Remsen1

shadled, makes perfect sense for your situation.


----------



## ih82plow

> _Originally posted by lakeeffect _
> *$15-40 average per driveway, if we charged $50-75 for 2-3 inch push like some of you guys no one here could afford it, When we get lake effect that comes down 3-4 incheds per hour. I average 18 days a month that we plow with a 3-4 inch trigger, do the math. $60 a push x18 days thats $1080 a month, thats double the average mortgage payment in this area, its a nice thought but just isnt going to happen. *


Lake effect I understand where your coming from.

But these people who you are plowing are actually making a good decestion not to plow there own properties,Why should they purchase a truck,insure it,maintain it,feed it with gas and repairs and store it all season then sit behind the wheel of it moving all of the snow .

When they have generous folks who will do all of the plowing at maybee there cost or below there cost because the enviroment of the area gives too much snow and would make it un affourdable for them to pay the correct price for you to make a proper profit.

I am new to the forum and not making anyfreinds here but you would be suprised if you raised your rate you may end up doing half the amount of work for the same amount of billing only at a higher profit margin.Allowing you to spend more time relaxing as your plowing customers are relaxing as your busy thru the night keeping there property clear of snow.


----------



## lakeeffect

I would have lots of time to relax because I would have no business, There are lots of people who will plow for $10-20. Beleive it or not but the customer to plower ratio is small here due to the fact that most everyone has a plow or other means to take care of their own and if they dont pretty good chance their neighbor does. I am not saying my service isnt worth $60+, but the demographics here will not support that type of charge.


----------



## ih82plow

> _Originally posted by lakeeffect _
> *I would have lots of time to relax because I would have no business, There are lots of people who will plow for $10-20. Beleive it or not but the customer to plower ratio is small here due to the fact that most everyone has a plow or other means to take care of their own and if they dont pretty good chance their neighbor does. I am not saying my service isnt worth $60+, but the demographics here will not support that type of charge. *


Please dont be offened here but add up your total billing for the year.then add up all your cost for the year subract the total cost from the total billing Hope fulley you can do it and you end up with a positive number then think how maney hours you spend maintaing your truck,fixing your truck filling your truck with gas.and then the sleeplest night behind the wheel clearing snow divide your total left over from the math you did and that will show you how much be hour your paying your self for plowing.Chances are if you being honest to your self with the hours you would make more money working stocking shelfs at minimum wage .

Take the time to do the math youll see i am not making this up. If you do find i am incorrect please correct me but from what i know about how long it takes me to plow and what maintnence I have to do I allreadey have an idea how many hours you have to invest in this and if your plow was maintnence free and he truck was free I think youll find your dollar per hour pay is very low and unless you realley enjoy plowing or being out of the house I would suggest get behind the wheel of some one elses vechicle and let him bill the low rates and have him pay you 20 dollars an hour just for your labor.


----------



## dmontgomery

Merry Christmas ....I will be back to follow up on Friday...

Derek


----------



## edshipp19

WOW i would love a $540 month payment on my house. I pay more than 6 times that. (Very average modest house) I guess thats why i get to charge so much more for pushing snowpayup


----------



## bison1973

I think there should be a plowsite- east coast and a plowsite for the rest of us. It seems like the guys out there are always telling us we work for to cheap. We don't have the cost of living you do, and as many have said, we would'nt have any work if we tried charging those prices. This is my second winter and I got off to a slow start because I thought my services were worth alot more than they really were. Partially due to seeing what the east coast guys were charging. I thought I was right and that everyone else around here was a "lowballer". I found out my price expectations were too high for the market here. I don't want to offend anyone- just backing up what others are saying.


----------



## ih82plow

> _Originally posted by bison1973 _
> *I think there should be a plowsite- east coast and a plowsite for the rest of us. It seems like the guys out there are always telling us we work for to cheap. We don't have the cost of living you do, and as many have said, we would'nt have any work if we tried charging those prices. This is my second winter and I got off to a slow start because I thought my services were worth alot more than they really were. Partially due to seeing what the east coast guys were charging. I thought I was right and that everyone else around here was a "lowballer". I found out my price expectations were too high for the market here. I don't want to offend anyone- just backing up what others are saying. *


Bison cost's are cost's

Are you guys buying the trucks or plows cheaper then we are,
is your gasoline that much less.I just filled up and I paid $1.53 a gallon.
Is the insurance that much cheaper? post your cost of insurance

When you say the cost of living is cheaper I travel all over the united states and the cost of clothes and food seem consistent all over the place except in the major city's the only difference I see is the sales tax differenc our local rat is 8.25% and the housing cost's but are you figuring what your housing cost are to develop an what your costs are.Determine your cost's to own and upkeep your truck then you tell us if you are charging to little.

Just because the people say your service is only worth 20.00 doesnt mean you have to accept it.I have looked into plenty of buisness venture that I have figured that should make money but because of all the competitors charging too low a price and accepting that as proper I decided not to go into .But for sure I do not think plowing is one of them.

Figure what it cost to opperate if its more then what your selling your product for raise your price or if no one will pay it DONT WORK FOR FREE


----------



## rainair

*price in the midwest*

Ok here is my 2c,

on the east coast yes the cost of living is higher, the wages are higher, the price that you folk can get is higher! SO, we in the mid west must find more drives, or lots and hope it snows more then 2" x ? to make the same money you guys on the east coast
your beating a dead horse here... we know we must work harder to make the same $$ the insurance may be lower in some areas 
the gas here in central Ohio on Christmas eve 2003 is $1.38.9
fuel is $1.54 ....

remember to hit the spell check when replying PLEASE!


----------



## ih82plow

I still disagee on yours cost are lower then our cost by a great amount.


----------



## shadowmaker1969

I have my bread and butter accounts. The BB accounts, I do somewhat cheaper, but they always pay, never complain, I make decent money and I know its a return customers. We charge a min of $75 for a flag down, $30 for a drive way and then $100 a hr for everyone else. I also have my $20 jobs, I dont have my name on the side of the truck and I ve been doing this 16 yrs.

I always look out for the eldery, if I know that cant afford it, I dont charge. Stupid? No, I dont think so. One day I m hopefully going to be old and maybe someone with a plow will come by and take care of me.

It comes down to supply and demand. But I m not going to go in the hole either. If they dont want to pay my price and I cant make some money, I ll go home, park the truck and make the same.

Brad


----------



## sos

My two cents...

I think Jeff (jo2fst4u) Got the picture on the pricing. Let's not get into a heated discussion on what everone thinks that the others should be charging for their services. I don't believe anyone on here is really looking to get out there and low ball another member. 
Some peoples costs are lower than some with a hand full of trucks and several employee's verses just the one truck will be a big impact on their pricing. I try not to over price when I give a bid to someone but I also don't low ball to get the job. I don't have to cary a 2 million insurance policy or higher like others may have because of the amount of work you do. No signs on my truck either. I know my costs and am able to cover them with the work I do and what I charge and still make money to pay myself. 

So like I said unless you are well aware of everones operating costs don't think they are low ballers just because your a bigger company with higher operating costs and have to charge more.


----------



## MickiRig1

I am also in NE Ohio ( Like SOS ) and I have posted my 2 cents farther up this thread. We have plow trucks everywhere around this area. Every third truck you see has a plow on it. I just charge what the City driveway market will bear. I have talked to many people around here on this issue and they agree that it's a fair price ($20). My main work is subcontracting, doing big & small parking lots. But I am also a Full time Paramedic so my schedule allows me the time to plow.
I could hit the 125 Mil Mega Millions Friday and I would still plow snow. It's not so much the money but the man and his machine against the storm kinda thing. The more snow the bigger the challenge. There's nothing like Sallying Forth at 2AM with the snow on the trees,wires and the virgin blanket of snow covering everything. Then we go and scrape it off!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

> _Originally posted by MickiRig1 _
> *
> I could hit the 125 Mil Mega Millions Friday and I would still plow snow. It's not so much the money but the man and his machine against the storm kinda thing. The more snow the bigger the challenge. There's nothing like Sallying Forth at 2AM with the snow on the trees,wires and the virgin blanket of snow covering everything. Then we go and scrape it off! *


damn strait! couldnt have said it any better myself and agree totally


----------



## David Smith

In the Jackson area, you're looking at the $25-$35 range max for residential driveways. 
(For average snowfall, and average sized driveways).

Some people have a hard time even paying $20 per push!
Good luck with your first year plowing!

David


----------



## JMR

Many many threads on this site about rates, both commercial & residential. People obviously plow for different reasons. Some on the conquer quest (man & machine VS storm), some for fun, some for that warm fuzzy feeling you get by being a good neighbor or friend, and some for business. Everyone has different cost involved. Some have new equipment & some have old. Some peoples equipment is used year round for other businesses and some people have dedicated snow removal equipment. Some own multiple pieces of equipment, some are hired employees, and some are owner operators. Some of us have insurance(I strongly recommend) and some don't. The rate you charge and if you charge are a function of all of these things and many more. Geography, demographics, cost of doing business, and profit expectations (if you expect to make any) will determine your pricing. Personally I plow as a second business. I run 4 trucks, I know my cost of doing business, I know my market, I know what kind of profit I expect to make and I price my services accordingly. Sure every once in awhile I'll help a little old lady(get that fuzzy feeling), and yes I still love that man & truck VS the storm feeling, but I plow snow to make $$$$$. Thats my bottom line. It's going to be different for everyone, it depends on ones situation.


----------



## dmontgomery

MickiRig1 .....I new there was some reason I liked what you have to say.....I am a fulltime FF/Paramedic......Happy Plowing......

Derek


----------



## ih82plow

> _Originally posted by JMR _
> *Many many threads on this site about rates, both commercial & residential. People obviously plow for different reasons. Some on the conquer quest (man & machine VS storm), some for fun, some for that warm fuzzy feeling you get by being a good neighbor or friend, and some for business. Everyone has different cost involved. Some have new equipment & some have old. Some peoples equipment is used year round for other businesses and some people have dedicated snow removal equipment. Some own multiple pieces of equipment, some are hired employees, and some are owner operators. Some of us have insurance(I strongly recommend) and some don't. The rate you charge and if you charge are a function of all of these things and many more. Geography, demographics, cost of doing business, and profit expectations (if you expect to make any) will determine your pricing. Personally I plow as a second business. I run 4 trucks, I know my cost of doing business, I know my market, I know what kind of profit I expect to make and I price my services accordingly. Sure every once in awhile I'll help a little old lady(get that fuzzy feeling), and yes I still love that man & truck VS the storm feeling, but I plow snow to make $$$$$. Thats my bottom line. It's going to be different for everyone, it depends on ones situation. *


excactley what I love to hear a person who is in it FOR PROFIT AND KNOWS HIS COST"S
I know alot of folks think they are doing it for profit but unless you really know your costs then you cant be sure if your doing it for profit.


----------



## garyslawn

Allot of you guys have trouble with the truth. Especally thge ones in NE Ohio. I work in Ashtabula County and I know your rates. There are guys here putting out flyers for driveways, $150.00 a year contracts. The going rate here is $15.00 to $20.00 for a straight residentul drive 75 feet by 11 feet wide. It is not how much $ per drive but how much $$$ per hour. $125.00 is good. My 2 cents. I feel better


----------



## Bolts Indus.

*Profits?*

To the point. If you are not plowing for profits, then please stop. This is not a sport. It is a business and you are taking business away from people who are trying to put bread on the table.
If you must play, go sledding.


----------



## haligan125

Look Mr Please Stop if you are not making a profit. What are you all Union or something. This is a free country and if you want to plow and not make profit that is your business, it is called capitalism. Now I would suggest to you that if you are having problems making a profit with your customers than you do something about your price or service. But dont tell people not to plow if they are not makin a profit, if someone wants to plow there driveway and there friends for free that is there right to do so. and it is people like you that make everyone else look like jerks. Have a happy day!:realmad:


----------



## ih82plow

*Look Mr Please Stop if you are not making a profit.*

I am not sure if you are referring to me But.

If you seen someone jumping off a bridge would you not attempt to stop them?

Or would you say its a free world and he is welcome to do what he wants to do ?

It seems there are allot of people with plows that are doing it for sport or recreation.And that taking the business end away from the people who are in it for money,who have invested a ton of money to provide that service to paying customers

I see from your profile that you are a EMT as a profession.

Image that I went out and purchased a used EMT van and purchased a couple box's of band aid's and went out fixing people I see on the side of the road.So maybe I didn't do it as well as you,so maybe I dont have as much training as you do,And maybe I didnt charge as much as you do.But hey its called capitalism right you cant tell me how much to charge.

If you want to do it for fun or hobby I guess thats alright but your affecting a professions lively hood.


----------



## garyslawn

MR EMT is just a kid. With age comes wisdom. We all knew it all when we were kids.


----------



## haligan125

MR ih82
You would be correct, the only problem with that is there are federal regulations and standards that you have to meet in order to be an EMT and a licenced ambulance, if you dont think that there is competition between ambulances and price wars you would be crazy, it happnes all the time, just like any other business, the only difference is that you have laws you have to follow, actually hust like plowing too, you have to have a liecence and a registration and insurance, I mean it really is the same isnt it. I understand where you are coming from, but you cant and shouldnt stop someone from plowin. if they want you and want to pay for professionalism they will get what they pay for right? if they want cheap they will get cheap, and 24 al beit young, is not a baby, and does not mean someone is inately stupid. I amy be relitively new to plowing, But I understand Capitalism and Business, as for the other I will learn as I get older, I just dont think it is right to bar certain people from plowing just cause it takes away from your business. Thats what competition is, weather it be the smallest "sportster" or the biggest comercial company. Oh, and I do plow for profit, the only freebies i have is my driveway my dads and his business, after all my dad has done for me that is fair, i think I am sorry if My spellin is bad, I am typin fast. We all set now? no more fightin


----------



## Bolts Indus.

If you are plowing your own driveway and a neighbor or two I guess thats good. I was refering to people that take contracts at cost or below cost because they just want to do it. One should never subsidize plowing with income from their main job. Not a good way to make friends.


----------



## JMR

I thought the point of this thread was to discuss what and how a person was charging for doing snow removal to a customers driveway. When we are discussing rates and customers I believe that we are making the assumption that one is doing this as a business. If there are those of you that do this for free, we don't need to hear your discussion. Rates would usually imply a business and if a business, that would usually imply you are working to make some sort of profit. Maybe someone should start a thread for people who do FREE snow removal.


----------



## haligan125

MR ih82
You would be correct, the only problem with that is there are federal regulations and standards that you have to meet in order to be an EMT and a licenced ambulance, if you dont think that there is competition between ambulances and price wars you would be crazy, it happnes all the time, just like any other business, the only difference is that you have laws you have to follow, actually hust like plowing too, you have to have a liecence and a registration and insurance, I mean it really is the same isnt it. I understand where you are coming from, but you cant and shouldnt stop someone from plowin. if they want you and want to pay for professionalism they will get what they pay for right? if they want cheap they will get cheap, and 24 al beit young, is not a baby, and does not mean someone is inately stupid. I amy be relitively new to plowing, But I understand Capitalism and Business, as for the other I will learn as I get older, I just dont think it is right to bar certain people from plowing just cause it takes away from your business. Thats what competition is, weather it be the smallest "sportster" or the biggest comercial company. Oh, and I do plow for profit, the only freebies i have is my driveway my dads and his business, after all my dad has done for me that is fair, i think I am sorry if My spellin is bad, I am typin fast. We all set now? no more fightin


----------



## rainair

*if you can't spell......*

If you can't spell your words USE THE SPELL CHECK!

thats NOT aiming at 1 person but all that reply on any thread!

PLEASE thats what it is here for USE it!


----------



## Crumm

> _Originally posted by Bolts Indus. _
> To the point. If you are not plowing for profits, then please stop. This is not a sport. It is a business and you are taking business away from people who are trying to put bread on the table.


 I only plow a few drives for free that would not get plowed for a profit by anyone.



> _Originally posted by Bolts Indus. _
> *If you are plowing your own driveway and a neighbor or two I guess thats good. I was refering to people that take contracts at cost or below cost because they just want to do it. *


I know a trucking company up here that works on that plan. They figure as long as they have all the freight (even though 90% of it is at a loss) they are doing good. Business of any type is competitive but when people are doing any kind of service at a loss we all lose.


----------



## SNOWPIMP

I agree with almost everyone on this topic I do 2 drives for free Mine and an old couple across the street (in their mid 80's)!
I have all but stopped even looking for work in this area because everyone with a truck that will fit a plow must have extra cash and wanna feel like a big man so buys a plow and will do drives for free or $10 each! I would do a drive for 10 if it came with the other 100 in the condominium complex that's $1000 a push that might take 3 hrs at the most! But to go out and actually sign contracts for $10 pushes that you travel 20 mins to get to is insane! I have a friend (now X-friend) that stole a church from me a few yrs back it is 30 mins from any other of his accounts and 2 mins from my house! I used to charge them $160 a push he came and stole it for $30! it has been 3 yrs and he still has it hahaha Jokes on him only he doesn't know it! I have probably meet and delt with 10 guys with this same mentality they are doing it purely for FUN and have some kind of killer day job that pays $80,000.00 
I really wish if they wanted to play in the snow for fun they would get a snowmobile and stay out of my pockets and off my kitchen table!
Or at least if you wanna plow for free or fun don't do it where someone else is trying to get paid


----------



## Bolts Indus.

Plowpimp. I think the happy solution for all is for those guys to drive for us for free. See there is a heaven.

AN old saying: What Boys play at MEN work at.


----------



## jo2fst4u

Well if you charge $50 and i only Charge $40 sorry about you  I am not worried about the big money i just want to keep busy, If i cut your price on say 5 accounts.....I will stay busy my buddy runs a small bizz he HAD a guy plowing his lot for $45 up to 4" after that is was $80

my price on same lot $35 4" plus $65.....guess who now has the contract?????

SHOW ME THE MONEY!! sorry guys


----------



## garyslawn

Your buddies MISTAKE, was trusting you and telling you his prices.A GOOD BUDDIE you are.


----------



## jo2fst4u

I did not know the guy plowing just the guy that owns the bizz, Hell i grew up with him so i got the contract this year, he did not drop the other guy I just talked to him befor he got anyone this year.....................


----------



## garyslawn

OK. Look at it this way. He or another guy will want the job and will cut your price. Would you not have been farther ahead to get a new account. I had a small factory I gave to a friend of mine. Paid $100.00. He lost it and over the past 4 years the price has dropped to $25.00. Believe it or not business is easy to get Fair price, to you and customer, good work, and RELIABILITY. After this season I could get the job back. Probably not as $100, Probably $70.00. I would not want it.


----------



## JMR

Price wars, price wars, price wars. The guys doing it for free or cheap I would guess have no actual idea what it really cost you to do snow removal. The investment in equipment, INSURANCE (if you don't have it, you'll wish you did when you get sued), gas, maintenance, your time. Sit down and truthfully figure your cost of doing business and it may make you think twice about what you are charging. I would believe that most of us here are doing this as a business. I have no problem getting good accounts residential and commercial that allow me to operate profitably. If I can't operate at a profit, I'm going to sell all my trucks and sleep when it snows like the rest of the world.


----------



## SWC

This is an age old argument that can be found in any business.

Businesses fail every day, and it's not hard to figure out why they fail.

LACK OF WORKING CAPITAL is the #1 reason businesses fail. Some call it poor management, but it all boils down to knowing just what it takes to survive the hard times.

One reason they come up short is the fact that they don't take into consideration all the unseen expenses that can and will arise while operating a business.

Slow times, down time due to breakdowns plus equipment repairs, taxes, fuel costs, salt, tires, advertising, insurance, equipment upgrades, and the cost of everyday living. 

Just to name a few.

This can be the easiest best paying job you'll ever have, or it can be the hardest lowest paying job you'll ever have, it all boils down to knowing what it takes to operate the business and what you want for your bottom line and charging acordingly.

For me, the bottom line is what's left after covering the cost of everything else (Slow times, down time due to breakdowns plus equipment repairs, taxes, fuel costs, salt, tires, advertising, insurance, equipment upgrades, and the cost of everyday living). 

What's your bottom line look like?


----------



## KatWalk

> _Originally posted by jo2fst4u _
> my buddy runs a small bizz he HAD a guy plowing his lot for $45 up to 4" after that is was $80
> 
> my price on same lot $35 4" plus $65.....guess who now has the contract?????
> 
> SHOW ME THE MONEY!! sorry guys [/B]


 I think I have a valid point here. Busy is not bad for starters. The above quote bothers me though. Above you list a situation that because it is your "buddy", you should already have the "IN" on the job and you are still low balling!!! He has already established the fact that he is willing to pay "someone" to plow for $45. Why in the hell would you do it for $35??? HE WANTS TO PAY $45 AND YOU OUT SMARTED YOURSELF AND GOT THE JOB FOR $35. To top that off, you cut yourself $10 on the first push and $15 for the second push.....I wish that I believed that you were sorry to these guys but I think more of us are sorry for you. If someone is already plowing for $X, figure out if you can do it for $X and sell them on the fact that you can do a better job for the same money. Don't just lower the price. Your buddy should be happy to have someone he knows to help him.


----------



## KatWalk

*Oh yeah, topic at hand*

We start our drives at $35 and go up. This has been a gradual increase since start as we have learned the "numbers". If you decide to give a neighborhood a break, see if you can get them to sign up for at least three years. Example....$35 each for all 8 driveways in the small neighborhood. I could do them for $30 each if you would be willing to sign a three year contract. Guarantees $240 a storm for three years. Good luck.


----------



## SWC

I like the way he said "Now guess who has the contract", as if he'd acomplished something.

He would have been better off to leave that one for the other guy and go out and get two that pay better.

Some people just have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Robhollar

There seem to be allot of little guy bashing here. Making assumptions that the guy who low balls you isn't doing something he should be that he should be doing would be wrong in my opinion. Lets say me for example: my truck is paid for , I do my own repairs, and ill look for the most cost efficient way to set my truck up. I don't have 400 + dollar payments, My insurance is cheaper due to I only have to have liability. I don't go down to the local plow shop so he can ream me a new one for his WAY over priced generic part. My truck isn't new so I will put used light bar etc, etc, etc. Get where im going here? I bet It cost me 1000 to 1200 buck a month less to run my raggedy 88 Chevy then a newer truck. And I like it that way. I do have a 60,000 dollar a year job to pay my bills so I don't need to make 1500 every night im out unlike others here. Yes I know there are people that depend on it snowing so that they can eat and pay my bills, but really that's not my problem. I own two business on top of my regular job, I work hard for what I have and I need to know if something falls out on my regular job then I can go to work tomorrow. Yes I do some drives for 10 bucks. And that's how I choose to price my drives. Sorry but it burns me up when someone on here wines that I should sell my truck cause there's somebody else out there that should be doing it. If you really want to look at it that way then what about that leaky bathroom toilet you fixed not to long ago. Im sure there's a hungry plumber out there that should have done that repair for you and how dare you for fixing it yourself. I can really go on with examples but I think you get the drift. So what if a guy wants to under bid you, this is America that last time I checked and its on him if he kills himself doing it, its not your problem. So you need to go to the extra length to secure that contract if you really want it. So stop worrying about everybody else and worry about what's going on in your own world......Rob


----------



## easthavenplower

holy crap guys i read this thread and not to hurt feeling but you guys plowing for 10 dollars are out of you minds i make more on unemployment no offence but raise your prices ya dirty rotten cheap bastards


----------



## Robhollar

There are some bigger companys plowin an average drives for 7.50.


----------



## Mick

> _Originally posted by Robhollar _
> *There are some bigger companys plowin an average drives for 7.50. *


In Cleveland, perhaps the "average" driveway is 500 sq ft with driveways 50' apart?

In my area the "average" is around 3,000 sq ft with a 75'x75' lot in front of the garage or house. Also, due to the remoteness of the area, my first stop is 5 miles from my house, then an average trip of 3-4 miles between accounts.

My minimum is $25. Generally $30 or $35. I've told a couple of people I wouldn't even start my truck for the offered $15.

I think this just points out that rates are very dependent on the area. What works for me, simply won't work in other places. Some expenses, such as gas, are comparable across the states (and Canada). Others, such as insurance rates, are not. Also, some guys could plow for less and make money at $15 using an old 2wd 1/2 ton. I use a one ton diesel which costs more to run and maintain. However, I can take some accounts which the other guy can't. That was made quite clear with the last couple of snowstorms this month. I charge accordingly. I also picked up several in the past month where the issue was reliability. The customer was quite willing to pay my price opposed to the "cheaper guy" because of reputation (the "cheaper guy" was actually a friend of his who plowed for free).


----------



## rewoodworking

the reason people worry about what other people in the same business charge is because we need to stick together in pricing when someone low balls it kills the market just look at the plumbing trade and elec trade these are tho good examples of a trade working together 

and yes i believe we should work together so we can all stay busy and all make money 
i just bought my first plow and i will be plowing for the first time and i will ask other guys that plow what i can get in my area 

i don't want to be known as a low baller thats almost like being a rat 

it is a business and things break and cost money so we should treat it like a business thats all


----------



## Robhollar

Well id say the average driveway around here is around 2000 - 2400 sq foot drive. Alot people around here want to be done at 2 inches. Now i dont do a 2000 sq foot drive for 10 bucks but i will do an 1000 foot drive for that , IF I have other work in the area and i dont have to travel to far for the work. 

Now rewoodworking:
I can see your side of the fence but you gotta remember Im not out here to make any friends, but i dont step on any toes either. Im just out doing my own thing. Mainly Im looking for something to do while my tree service isnt busy due to the weather. I have 2 buddies that have thier own plow service and they fully back me. Hell when I run out of work i go run for them. Heck the one guy i know pays his sub 25 bucks an hour and the sub uses his own truck. And ive told him he will not last long at that price. I called another contractor at the begging of the season and asked what he was paying with me using my truck, he tells me 35 an hour to start, well i dindt even stay on the ling long enough to hear him take a breath. point being everybody is out to make a quick buck anyway they can do it.


----------



## SWC

I might brush the snow off of your mail box for $10, but the trip out will cost you $20.

Leaky comode? $40 an hour, unless you want to call a plumber.

Rewoodworking sumed it up. When you lowball you drive the market down.

For yourself and for everybody esle in the business.

The only ones who really win are the customers, but their not really winning, because many of them own businesses themselves.

Think about it, if you're not making much money, and everybody esle in the business isn't making much money, then nobody is spending much money at other businesses.

It's a situation that hurts the economy across the board, and it all starts with you and me.

I'm not going to allow it to happen as long as theirs air in my lungs and blood in my veins.

I'm not trying bash Rob or anybody else who has the initiative to go out and put their heart and soul into a business. 

I'm just trying to make things a little better for everyone who does.

Could I get a little  here?


----------



## rewoodworking

I'm not trying to bash anyone either but we need to make a stand and start sticking together isn't this what where on this site for to ask each another questions and get input on plowing 
what is wrong with setting a standard you should try it.
it will work if you stick to it

also i like making friends Friends help each another you should try that to


----------



## rainair

*taking a stand on priceing*

OK this is a great idea, but it would have to go by region too. 
the only problem there is not all the plowers in my area that are hooked into the plowsite.com and would not use a set pricing


----------



## rewoodworking

if you are serious about it you have to educate them and I'm not talking about this web site but if you told them about this site they could get involved and it would help


----------



## haligan125

The standard pricing issues is a promlem, I cant charge as much as you do in New York, there just isnt the income, I have to charge less as cost of living is less, ok i am takin a nap now


----------



## rainair

*pricing*

as I said, it would have to go by region, but you need to get with the othe snow contractors in your area to sit down and figure out what a good price is for your area... I am working on a website like indyplowers.com [Steve and Kip] for the state of Ohio. where as if I can get most of the contractors on there and a page for each or a link to their on site this would help set pricing in the area/region and be able to show people these are the pros to plow your site. with ins and lic too. so that they know, hey this guy/gal is backed up by his word that if he hits a light at my drive-thru while plowing he will fix it and not run ....or he has the equipt that if one truck breaks down he has back up and I don't have to worry is my drive going to be opened for business:waving:


----------



## Turfmower

I had a small lot I used to do for $85. It took 15 mins tops. I lost the account to some one that said they do it for $45. After 2 snow storms the customer called be asked if I do it. I told them no. After ther 3 storm they called me again. I told them I would do it for $105. The bitter taste of a poor job out last any cheap price they might have gotten. They where willing to pay me 60 dollars over double the his price. The next spring I saw he had his truck for sale too.


----------



## Mdirrigation

Well just remember if everyone in a area sits down and sets a price for plowing Its called Price fixing and its against the law.


----------



## rewoodworking

not setting a price it is setting a standard some will be a little more and some will be a little less but the standard will be a base 

strange today i was driving and thinking about what we are all talking about and it reminded me of something in our country we all complain about government (like high taxes)

we complain about it in small groups almost like this subject but if we all stood together as a large group something would happen


----------



## KatWalk

*Hey.....Afford-a-bills....look!!!*

What exactly does todays oak was yesterdays nut mean??? Could this be what these guys are telling you....plant the nut and let it grow man. YOU be the LEADER in your area and YOU start to set the precedent that the others want to follow.


----------



## rewoodworking

but sometimes when you plant the nut you have to water it and make sure the dog wont pee on it and trim it so it grows into a big oak tree


----------



## dylan

Hi all 
Just got back from visiting some relatives in Montreal for Christmas and they recieved about a foot of snow on Christmas day. You should have seen the fleets of tractors out on the streets. Bi-directional tractors with blades on the front, drags on the back and wings on the side. Huge tractors with 9' inverse blowers doing residentials by the hundreds. I saw hundreds of units out working. Surprisingly, just a handful of pickup trucks. 

Anyhow, just for interest, the going rate in that west end of Montreal is $200 canadian dollars for a season of residential snow blowing on a double car drive. Averaging about 50 visits per year (2" trigger, 25 storms, 1 visit for snow, 1 visit for the plow bank) that works out to about $4 canadian per visit. Hard to believe but these guys have been doing thousands of drives for as long as I can remember (15+ yrs). Pretty competitive there, often with 5 or more companies on the same street.


----------



## KatWalk

*Don't eat yellow snow.*

Can we end this thread on that .......Don't eat yellow snow??


----------



## rewoodworking

this is not my main income but there is no way i would plow for that
i will try to keep plowers in my area informed of my info and we will work together to keep a standard 

now I'm just starting so we will see what kind of plowers i have here but i think it will be fun and profitable


----------



## Everscape

Turfmower said:


> If you are only charging 25 per drive way and you bust up you truck. Where do you get the money to pay to fix the truck? So then you blow all the money you made plowing to fix the truck.
> 
> I plow to make Money and to pay my bills not to go in to the poor house. I did it the cheap way years ago. Didn't make any money had a busted up truck. Sorry but those days are over.
> 
> If you want to give away your sevice that up to you. But when you been plowing 20 years ive seen many $20. dollar nonames (not in business long enough to get name paited on truck) come and go


I


----------



## Everscape

Everscape said:


> I


I would not drop plow for $20
We get $50 to show up
Most driveways are about $100
With clearing garage area
Over 6" x2 cost
I could stay home if I was working for free
Truck and plow $60,000 new this year
Bust it and what do you have


----------



## Freshwater

Everscape said:


> I would not drop plow for $20
> We get $50 to show up
> Most driveways are about $100
> With clearing garage area
> Over 6" x2 cost
> I could stay home if I was working for free
> Truck and plow $60,000 new this year
> Bust it and what do you have


You do realize this thread is from 2003? I'm sure the pricing has changed in the last 14 years....


----------



## Everscape

Freshwater said:


> You do realize this thread is from 2003? I'm sure the pricing has changed in the last 14 years....


Just now thanks
Someone should delete this


----------



## SnowHampshire

ih82plow said:


> Please dont be offened here but add up your total billing for the year.then add up all your cost for the year subract the total cost from the total billing Hope fulley you can do it and you end up with a positive number then think how maney hours you spend maintaing your truck,fixing your truck filling your truck with gas.and then the sleeplest night behind the wheel clearing snow divide your total left over from the math you did and that will show you how much be hour your paying your self for plowing.Chances are if you being honest to your self with the hours you would make more money working stocking shelfs at minimum wage .
> 
> Take the time to do the math youll see i am not making this up. If you do find i am incorrect please correct me but from what i know about how long it takes me to plow and what maintnence I have to do I allreadey have an idea how many hours you have to invest in this and if your plow was maintnence free and he truck was free I think youll find your dollar per hour pay is very low and unless you realley enjoy plowing or being out of the house I would suggest get behind the wheel of some one elses vechicle and let him bill the low rates and have him pay you 20 dollars an hour just for your labor.


Ill chime in although this is an old thread. I've actually read these posts a few times and I've relied on everybody's input significantly during my first season plowing.

I would think hard about this statement and TRULY look into all time and money spent towards plowing. Like he says, BE HONEST. Pretend you are paying an employee, not yourself. Especially consider the extra work, maintenance and travel. Its easy to say "It took me 5 minutes to plow the driveway and I charged $25, so thats $300/hr)...etc. To get an accurate picture you really do need to be honest and thorough about time and money spent on your plowing business, even if you do your own wrenching and whatnot.


----------



## SnowHampshire

Everscape said:


> I would not drop plow for $20
> We get $50 to show up
> Most driveways are about $100
> With clearing garage area
> Over 6" x2 cost
> I could stay home if I was working for free
> Truck and plow $60,000 new this year
> Bust it and what do you have


Where are you located?


----------



## SnowHampshire

Everscape said:


> Just now thanks
> Someone should delete this


I don't see a problem with posting on an old thread. No matter when it was posed I see it as all very good information. I've learned a ton from reading lots of these older threads, but yes you'll have to pay attention to when they were written depending on what info you're looking for. Just my opinion..


----------



## Mike_PS

this thread was originally started in 2003 and revived 4 years ago...I suggest a new thread is started if you are interested in discussing current rates for driveways


----------

